# Now I'm ready for the Fourth!



## CraigC (Jun 29, 2014)

Just picked this up today, the Horizon 16 Classic. No more dime store, off set cookers! Along with the Egg and Weber I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 29, 2014)

You have what I would call a dream setup!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice pit!!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice lookin' rig!  Looks like plenty of "good eats" are in your future.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 29, 2014)

Still have to season it before its ready to use. I think I have a plate to use as a diffuser and I know someone that can make a charcoal/stick basket. Gotta check the temps on both ends and see if the provided thermometer is accurate, which it most likely isn't.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll bet you can't wait to get started.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 30, 2014)

Can you take a picture of the inside with grates removed?
I have almost the exact same smoker.  My fire box is on the left though.  But it looks exactly like mine.

I have been told mine is a POS as it does not direct heat under but over the food?
It was in the other thread with Blacksmoke.  A new guy.

I am trying to modify mine.  Thats why I would like to see the design inside.  Especially the bottom.

I use an old fireplace iron deck with cinder blocks to get coals ready to add.
Beware, these smokers use lots of charcoal or wood. Lots of it.

Lowe's has the two bag Kingsford sale this weekend. $9.98 for two 20 lb bags. I would get as much as you can afford!
You will use it.
Get wood too. I stack wood for mine.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 30, 2014)

Craig.  Sorry. I looked yours up and by the price, its not close to what i have.
I am still very interested in the design.

Since mine is the same on the outside, I could use some guidance as to how the inside is constructed.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 30, 2014)

There isn't anything at the bottom. It was made from a 1/4" thick, 16" diameter piece of pipe. It isn't a reverse flow like a Lang. The fire box is welded on and the opening into the cooking chamber is much lower than those bolt on ones (like the one in my back yard that will be in the bulk trash pickup this Thursday).

The reason those cheap units burn a lot of fuel is because they are made of really thin steel and are so porous, they leak like crazy. You can seal a lot of those spots with the right heat resistant material. The lids can be sealed with high heat gasket material like those kamado cookers use. You can also have a diffuser made that will help even out the temps from fire box end to cooler end. The diffuser also stops the direct heat from the fire box getting at the food on that end. I have been told that attaching a flexible, aluminum dryer exhaust "hose" to the stack on the inside and laying it across the grill grates back towards the firebox end, will sort of create a kind of reverse flow effect. Never tried it, but it sounds like it might work. I wouldn't use it above 250 F though.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm jealous. 

Have a great 4th.

And enjoy your new toy. 



Hey, I'll take the one in your backyard. Send it to me and you'll be proud of yourself at not taking up landfill space.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow, that is nice!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 1, 2014)

CraigC said:


> There isn't anything at the bottom. It was made from a 1/4" thick, 16" diameter piece of pipe. It isn't a reverse flow like a Lang. The fire box is welded on and the opening into the cooking chamber is much lower than those bolt on ones (like the one in my back yard that will be in the bulk trash pickup this Thursday).
> 
> The reason those cheap units burn a lot of fuel is because they are made of really thin steel and are so porous, they leak like crazy. You can seal a lot of those spots with the right heat resistant material. The lids can be sealed with high heat gasket material like those kamado cookers use. You can also have a diffuser made that will help even out the temps from fire box end to cooler end. The diffuser also stops the direct heat from the fire box getting at the food on that end. I have been told that attaching a flexible, aluminum dryer exhaust "hose" to the stack on the inside and laying it across the grill grates back towards the firebox end, will sort of create a kind of reverse flow effect. Never tried it, but it sounds like it might work. I wouldn't use it above 250 F though.



Much is made about thickness Craig.  I can barely move my smoker as it is. I am guessing the sheet metal is 3/16?  I should measure it.
When its warm out thickness should not matter and the leaks and heat distribution are most likely what needs to be addressed?

I have considered moving the firebox down a bit more.  Maybe even reconfiguring so the box is on the bottom left and not the side.
Then a baffle across the bottom for better heat distribution. Flat steel plate with gaps all the way around?  Thinking out loud I am.

I rarely use mine anymore do to the amount of fuel it uses.  When I use it  now, I put the food and the fire in the main tube.  Leave the firebox empty.
This works well for a couple slabs of ribs, or a few chickens but not much more.

Let us know how much fuel yours uses when you test it out.  I am curious.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 1, 2014)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2014)

One day I'd like to own a nice stick burner.......once I move out of the area to a place with an abundance of (free) wood.


----------

